# We have 9 horses on the CMHR webpage



## Gini (Nov 20, 2007)

We are hoping that someone will give each and everyone a loving home for the holidays.

Please go check them out.

We will be adding 2-3 more this weekend.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 22, 2007)

Good job Gini. Do you have any of the recent pics of Brutus that we can put up on the website?????????


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2007)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Good job Gini. Do you have any of the recent pics of Brutus that we can put up on the website?????????



Susan

No this was the only one I had. Do you have one of him??

Thanks

Gini


----------

